# Computer Virus HELP



## LandfillLumber (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a virus not sure how I got it, what do I do about it???? HELP HELP Thanks, Victor


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 23, 2008)

Victor, can you describe what your computer is doing that makes you think there is a virus -- please be specific as any text it may be putting on the screen or behavior is all a clue on which virus.

Also, do you have a virus scanner installed?


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm getting a ton of virus attack detected and so on. I had some crazy dirty web site pop up as well and do some crazy stuff, I think my 14 nephew might have been looking at somethings he was not supposed to.Just got a spyware alert worm.win32.netbooster detected a virus, trying to get in to emails and steal passwords. My typing keeps getting stopped by it as well I have to reclick this post and start typing again. HELP. Thanks, Victor


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 23, 2008)

Victor, 

I just PM'd you with my phone number if you want to call me and we can try to sort it out.

Marty


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would add that if you are running Windows XP that my first suggestion would be to restore your computer to an orginal time. This is done via the following sequence:

1. Click on START on the Menu bar
2. Click on "Help and Support"
3. Click on "Undo changes to your computer with *System Restore*
You should then see a screen that has the following selected:
    "Restore my computer to an earlier time". 
4. If this is what you see, then click on the "Next" button
5. You will be shown a calendar. Click on a date in the past when the computer was working correctly. Then click on the "Next" button
6. Click "Next" again.
7. At some point, the computer will indicate the system is being restored back to an earlier time and will reboot. I didn't go past #6 on my computer.

This has a pretty good chance of removing the virus - it is not a guarantee, but is the safest and simpliest thing to do as a first step. Note that you won't lose any of your data files by doing this restore. If you have installed any legitimant programs between now and then, you will need to re-install those (not a big deal IMO).


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 23, 2008)

You will also loose any e-mail sent from the date you choose forward.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 23, 2008)

Victor, give me 15 minutes and I will post the cure.  The identical thing happened to me.  I was researching restoration of historical homes and was on a City Gov web site.  When I closed down I had the most ugly porn on my screen, being the curious type I opened one....bang, I had the virus.

The virus is actually a trojan horse, what it does is tell you that you have a huge number of viruses, gives you links to programmmes that clean it up....and that's where the scam is.  They want you to buy their software. The worm isn't really a major problem.

I will go and hunt the web address and be back.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry didn't put a good title on it - THE CURE is in a new topic.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 23, 2008)

I get a screen telling me to download software or anti spyware when I turn on my computer so I think Ruth has it right. Thanks everyone I will try a few things this evening when the family leaves. Thanks, Victor


----------



## CrazyBear (Mar 23, 2008)

I use AVG anti virus. Its a free programme and seems to work ok. ....FAR better than Nortons anti virus

Here is the link
http://free.grisoft.com/


----------



## rlharding (Mar 23, 2008)

Victor, send me your address and I will send you the instructions.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 23, 2008)

Google SDfix, it's free ware and when you run it in safe mode it cleans out things that are hiding in your registry.


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 23, 2008)

Victor,

Looks like you are on the road to getting rid of this thing. There have been some good suggestions on virus scanners - I highly recommend having one installed. AVG is a decent and free virus scanner. I prefer BitDefender, which has a free version also. 

Getting rid of some viruses can be very difficult, hopefully this is not one of those. Feel free to PM me anytime if you get stuck. Good luck!


----------



## Neodon1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

I do this for a living, so here it goes.
Go to 

http://www.superantispyware.com/

Download the free version and this should
fix your problem............


Neodon1 [8D]


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently had some problems when I was setting up my new computer. The Microsoft forum sent me to thespykiller.co.uk  . They also told me to download Hijackthis.Run a log,copy it and register with the forum and post it in the appropriate section. Great people there willing to help anyone out.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 23, 2008)

downloaded the superantispyware and still same problem. I'm sure its one thats really hard to get ride of as I stick with these things.These things always frustrate me to no end, Victor


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 23, 2008)

Victor,

Trying to help you get rid of this darn thing. Unfortunately I've had too many experiences with viruses with my sister and my kid's machines. Based on what I have read so far, I think you have the following options:

1) Restore your machine to an earlier time via the restore point option detailed in an earlier post
2) Install a *virus scanner *such as AVS, Bitdefender, McAfee, Norton, etc and run a full virus scan. IMO they are better at removing nasty stuff than spyware program is.
3) If you are on DSL or Cable (high speed internet), invite someone you trust who is computer savvy to inspect your machine via 
"Start Button"
   "Help and Support"
        "Invite a Friend to connect to your computer via 
         Remote Assistance"
4) Have someone you trust come over and look at your machine
5) Take your computer into a reputable computer shop. Unfortunately this can be costly, and I don't know what you have available in your area.

6) There are other advanced options (mentioned in prior posts) like capturing hijack logs and sending them to Microsoft or some other third party for analysis, etc, but I've never had to resort to this to solve a virus problem.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 23, 2008)

I have tried to restore to earlier date and it tells me that I can't that I have made no changes? Are any of these virus scanners free like some of the spyware stuff? If not how mush to get one? Thanks everyone, Victor


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmm... not sure why the restore point would indicate no changes, if you go back a few days.

Regarding virus scanners, I primarily know about BitDefender. I have used it for the last 3 years on multiple machines, no viruses have invaded. I buy the basic version (Bitdefender 2008) which I believe is $24.95 per year.

http://www.bitdefender.com/site/view/antivirus-comparison.html

There is a free version, I have never used it, but it might be worth a try:

http://www.bitdefender.com/site/Downloads/browseEvaluationVersion/1/42/

I have used (free) AVS in the past, it is ok, but I don't have extensive experience with it.


----------



## cowchaser (Mar 23, 2008)

Victor, which antivirus does it keep trying to get you to buy? I may have the fix for you and can point you in the right direction. There is a virus out there that is actually embedded by a bogus antivirus company that is phishing for your info.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 24, 2008)

Victor, I left you a PM. 

Dustin, it isn't one programme they try to get you to buy, there are many different ones, they take turns showing up.

Victor will have to find a way to sign in to the site I provided earlier. I have downloaded the instructions and can email them to him.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 25, 2008)

I have never been able to run restore except in safe mode.  It just doesn't work.  Plus, restore only works if the image hasn't been corrupted.
Just as you won't lose documents, you won't lose emails, but you probably won't get rid of the trojan either.  I have also seen where it does not undo a program installation.

I too use BitDefender.

I advocate running Bitdefenders FREE online scanner.  Works very well.

Victor most companies offer free removal tools once you identify the culprit.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 25, 2008)

I downloaded bitdefender and it found 6 virus yet could not ride me of all them. The only one it could not was trojan.zonebac.d. my computer is worse then ever I can hardly type thie post. every 15 seconds freezes for 15 seconds and I can't type or do anything. HELP..... Victor


----------



## roddesigner (Mar 25, 2008)

Victor AVG virus protection is a free program in addition house call  http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
is a free online virus detector removing a virus can be a horror sometimes trying to restore to older date can make it worse good luck
John


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 25, 2008)

Well Avg found nothing aftyer a 2 hour scan,ugh.Victor


----------



## rlharding (Mar 25, 2008)

Victor, please try this again as it takes minutes to clean up your pc. You have the same virus I had.

www.bleepingcomputer.com

I have also scanned the instructions to make it easier for you to get to the page you need.  If you send me your email address I can send it to you.


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LandfillLumber_
> 
> I downloaded bitdefender and it found 6 virus yet could not ride me of all them. The only one it could not was trojan.zonebac.d. my computer is worse then ever I can hardly type thie post. every 15 seconds freezes for 15 seconds and I can't type or do anything. HELP..... Victor



Victor,
If I read this correctly, you had 6 viruses are are now down to 1 - trojan.zonebac.d. According to what I've read on the web, this is a nasty virus.   

One of the threads suggested running BitDefender after booting "Safe" mode, and it *may* be able to remove it at that point. Do you know how to get into Windows "Safe" mode? You restart your machine, and press and hold the F8 key until you get the startup menu, then select "Safe Mode" or "Safe Mode with Networking" in the menu options. More information on getting in and out of safe mode is contained here:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 25, 2008)

Victor,

One other thing that occurred to me. The reason your computer may be getting worse - do you currently have multiple virus scanners installed (AVG and BitDefender and ???)? If yes, this can cause problems and is not a recommended practice.

If you have multiple virus scanners installed I recommend you un-install each of them, one at a time, and then pick one and re-install it. 

This won't get rid of your virus, but it will insure that the virus scanners aren't "fighting" each other to check your system.

If you don't have multiple virus scanners installed, ignore this post.


----------

